# To the person who gave me a 3-star...



## Ian Hobbs (Sep 19, 2018)

I know this person 100% won't see this but oh well...I got my first non 5 star last night and I am pretty sure I know who it was. I had checked my profile prior to my last 2 trips of the night and it was still a 5 star (ive only done like 30 trips). The one pax was a nice dude, sat up front with me and we chatted about how he used to live in town and owned a biz and then moved cuz he wife died blah blah blah. The last pax i picked up from his GF's apartment and on the way to his apartment he said he would give me $5 to stop at the gas station for cigs (which was actually on the way to his apartment) so I said sure. When he got back in the car, he tipped me $5 as promised. Dropped him off and ended my night. Next morning I see a ****in 3 star. I'm going to chalk it up as a finger slip on the app cuz who the **** tips someone for doing something they ask and then down-rate them for doing it? People can't be that mental, can they???


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The quicker you stop worrying about star ratings the better. If you do all the right things you will get a lot of 5 stars. Every so often no matter what you are going to get someone who gives you a low rating. Every so often a 1 star too. The ratings don't always come in sequentially or immediately so you can't assume it was one of your last 2 riders. A % of people don't even rate.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Seamus said:


> The quicker you stop worrying about star ratings the better. If you do all the right things you will get a lot of 5 stars. Every so often no matter what you are going to get someone who gives you a low rating. Every so often a 1 star too. The ratings don't always come in sequentially or immediately so you can't assume it was one of your last 2 riders. A % of people don't even rate.


Yeah, I used to obsess as well. Then a chick that asked me for advice about uber, wrote a complaint that I flirted with her. It pissed me off so bad that I started really being assertive with people. I went from a 4.98 rating to 4.94 over a 1 month span - even tossed out my first rider. It doesn't matter. I'd be pissed if it sunk below 4.9 but, really, I don't care.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Only 35 percent of people rate the rider, 

They only rate for 1 of 3 reasons, they loved the service, they hated the service, or they always rate,

Many drivers and riders love to ruin a perfect 5star, 

Ratings are confusing to some, 3 star is good in the real world but not Uber, riders need to be educated on the rating system, which drivers do, 

You can be rated at any time, so no point checking ratings after each trip, as it won’t show who it was, and yea it could be the wrong driver they are rating, not the actual trip 

Until you get to 500 rated trips, it’s not a true representative of your rating, And will notice a 3 star means nothing 

It’s pretty hard to be fired because of your ratings,


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I get plenty of 1*, 2*, and 3*’s. When you realize they don’t affect your pay, you begin to not care.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A 3 star rating is three times better than a 1 star rating. Better hope you never get one of those.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> A 3 star rating is three times better than a 1 star rating. Better hope you never get one of those.


Lol


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

You would have to be a major screw up or screw up hard that badly as a driver to fall below 4.7 stars such as attitude, cleanliness of the vehicle interior, and service. 

Don't be a perfectionist. If your a people person and care more than enough about quality (which I am sure everybody's personal view on their overall quality of services are different), then you would be fine.

If you worry about being deactivated or false complaints, get a dashcam.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Your first low rating, eh? Welcome to ride hailing.

I look forward to your first vomit story.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm at 280 rides and I was worried about my 5 star rating, but I'm letting it go. Some people have unusual beliefs about ratings. Some just won't give 5 stars because they believe that's for perfection and no one is perfect. (I saw that comment on an actual review) Others believe 3 is a good rating, for good service, and that's all that's needed. It goes on and on. And as someone mentioned, they don't know how Uber and Lyft regard the ratings. I've been telling some of my riders that Lyft can deactivate a driver if their rating falls below 4.6 and riders are shocked. They had no idea.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

I have a sign hanging from the headrest for back seat pax. Besides listing the amenities I offer it starts off with: Did you know that any driver rating below 5 stars is considered to be a failure to UBER?

It often starts a conversation as to why this is so. I explain that if all riders gave a driver 4 stars then their average rating would be 4.0. I then tell them that at 4.6 or below a driver is fired. Sometime a little bit of info into how the system works works wonders.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Only worry about ratings if you are below 4.75. Otherwise you aren't even close to being deactivated.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Eh, I don’t blame the OP if it’s his first low rating. It happens. I get concerned about that stuff too.

I actually used to be around 4.7 when I first started Lyft and that really motivated me to provide better service and increase my awareness while driving. It took me about 1-2 months to get it to 4.94 and it recently dropped to like 4.86 on Lyft again. With Uber I noticed my rating has always been higher than Lyft, and I’m aware their rating system is different.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Who cares about ratings? This is a hobby to me. if you are nice you get what you deserve. If you are a nasty you get what you get what you deserve.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

MarkR said:


> Who cares about ratings? This is a hobby to me. if you are nice you get what you deserve. If you are a nasty you get what you get what you deserve.


So, essentially, you think tautologies are helpful advice. Pure genius.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> So, essentially, you think tautologies are helpful advice. Pure genius.


Haha...tushay! Have a good night.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ian Hobbs said:


> I know this person 100% won't see this but oh well...I got my first non 5 star last night and I am pretty sure I know who it was. I had checked my profile prior to my last 2 trips of the night and it was still a 5 star (ive only done like 30 trips). The one pax was a nice dude, sat up front with me and we chatted about how he used to live in town and owned a biz and then moved cuz he wife died blah blah blah. The last pax i picked up from his GF's apartment and on the way to his apartment he said he would give me $5 to stop at the gas station for cigs (which was actually on the way to his apartment) so I said sure. When he got back in the car, he tipped me $5 as promised. Dropped him off and ended my night. Next morning I see a @@@@in 3 star. I'm going to chalk it up as a finger slip on the app cuz who the @@@@ tips someone for doing something they ask and then down-rate them for doing it? People can't be that mental, can they???


---------------------------------


FinerThings said:


> I'm at 280 rides and I was worried about my 5 star rating, but I'm letting it go. Some people have unusual beliefs about ratings. Some just won't give 5 stars because they believe that's for perfection and no one is perfect. (I saw that comment on an actual review) Others believe 3 is a good rating, for good service, and that's all that's needed. It goes on and on. And as someone mentioned, they don't know how Uber and Lyft regard the ratings. I've been telling some of my riders that Lyft can deactivate a driver if their rating falls below 4.6 and riders are shocked. They had no idea.


------------------------
Get used to getting none five star ratings for unexplained reasons. You will never please some people. Giving you a 3 star is probably the only power they have in their day.
Does not mean that you did not give a 5 star ride.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Wait till you have a perfect night (to you) and wake up to a 1 star. I had someone 1 star me because he thought I should have got closer to the curb for another rider in a pool ride. He mentioned it as soon as we pulled away from letting the other person out. I gave him a 3 for the comment and put that he was rude and then I got 1 star.


----------

